# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Chamomile Tea?

## PaintaBadger

what effects does chamomile tea have on lucid dreams?does it make you have lucid dreams?

----------


## SKA

> what effects does chamomile tea have on lucid dreams?does it make you have lucid dreams?
> [/b]



Well I have got a herbal &#39;&#39;evening&#39;&#39; tea mixture with Chamomile in it, together with Lavender, Sweet Mint and Valerian. The Tea always relaxes my body and calms my mind a great deal. 
As you can Read HERE on erowid.org Chamomile is in classification of effects a Sedative and also an Anxiolytic. Sedatives work to Relax the Body mainly and Anxiolytics work to decrease stress, fear and nervousness by Calming down the Mind.

Chamomile works good for that, however only has Mild Sedative and Anxiolytic effects.
I wonder what substances IN the Chamomile are responsible for these effects.

So this brings me on an Idea for an Experiment:

Maybe I can make an Extract of those substances so they will be more potent in low doses.
You could make Chamomile Extract Tea. 
I don&#39;t know the Sedative Substance in Chamomile so I don&#39;t know what trick will do the job of extracting it.
I might gunna have to try and look that information up.

*But since Chamomille-Tea is already mildly Sedative&Anxyolitic, Maybe I can amplyfie the effects X100 by simply making a VERY strong well extracted Tea of Chamomile. Maybe like this:*

I can start by trying to simmer Chamomile in water for a long time. Sometimes simply heat and water can Extract substances from herbs and plantmaterials into the water(Same with Teine and caffeine holding Teaherbs in your avarege Teabag). 

I can try doing this over and over again with a handfull of the dried chamomile yellow parts of the flowers, each time Pooring off the Simmered, &#39;&#39;chamomile sedative sunbstance&#39;&#39;-rich, water into a seperate Jar, adding new water and some new water to the Chamomile still in the pan, simmer it again, poor it off and repeat the Process about 5 times or so. The result MIGHT be a watersolution very rich of the Sedative&Anxiolytic Substance in Chamomile left in the Seperate jar.

You could then either drink the, in the meanwhile,  cooled down Chamomile/water-drink or Reheat the water, poor it into a mug and add a Teabag and some Sweet Mint to make a tasty and potently sedative/anxiolytic Tea. I would add too much sugar. No more than 2 humble teaspoons or it&#39;ll have a Stimulant effect, counter effecting the Sedative effect and we don&#39;t want that the slightest bit.

I&#39;m going to make myself a Chamomile tea right now.
And tomorrow  I&#39;m going too try and make extra strong, purer and more potent Chamomile-extract Tea.

----------


## PaintaBadger

sounds good to me,let me know how it works.

----------


## Slyde

I had it, it just made me feel really lazy...but honestly I think it tastes aweful...but I hate tea. So don&#39;t listen to me.

----------


## neuf08

Well, I do know chamomile tea has a calming effect on the body, and is very relaxing. It's known to help with sleeping. The only way to find out is to give it a try. I think chamomile tea with a bit of honey is very yummy. I haven't had it in quite some time though.

----------


## tommo

Argh I don't get the add milk and honey/sugar thing.  Doesn't seem like a logical thing lol.  Tastes beautiful by itself.

Anyway, I think it has a good effect on dreaming if you have one cup in the morning (I usually do because I'm usually anxious when I wake up) and then one when you're getting ready to sleep.  It just helps you sleep deeper.  I suppose an extract would make you be able to WILD maybe but I dunno, WILD at the start of the night is pretty hard since you're not ready to dream yet.  But if you're expecting to WILD in the middle of the night when you wake up, well you won't wake up, you'll sleep right through lol.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

tastes great imo, relaxes you...but im not sure it helps with ld's...haven't tried it myself for lds..haven't had a lucid yet  :Sad:

----------


## Mortalis

> Well I have got a herbal ''evening'' tea mixture with Chamomile in it, together with Lavender, Sweet Mint and Valerian. The Tea always relaxes my body and calms my mind a great deal. 
> As you can Read HERE on erowid.org Chamomile is in classification of effects a Sedative and also an Anxiolytic. Sedatives work to Relax the Body mainly and Anxiolytics work to decrease stress, fear and nervousness by Calming down the Mind.
> 
> Chamomile works good for that, however only has Mild Sedative and Anxiolytic effects.
> I wonder what substances IN the Chamomile are responsible for these effects.
> 
> So this brings me on an Idea for an Experiment:
> 
> Maybe I can make an Extract of those substances so they will be more potent in low doses.
> ...



I think that by pouring off the liquid into a separate jar you are just making more of the same strength of solution.  You should start with some water, put leaves in it, simmer it down, then strain the leaves and add fresh leaves to the old liquid, then simmer it again..rinse and repeat..You will probably end up with something close to a syrup...very strong chamomile syrup..I may just try that tonight..but it could take a while.

----------


## tommo

No he was saying to use the same flowers to get all the stuff out of them you just extract it again.

Oh I forgot to say before that you should all use actual chamomile flowers if you're going to do this.  The packaged stuff is literally all shit!  Just go to a herb shop and get an ounce of chamomile flowers.  In aus, where I am, you can get 100G bags for like $8.  Way cheaper than packaged too.

----------


## hellohihello

Green Tea. I thought of it last night and tried it. Had my first controllable LD. Then I googled Green tea and Lucid Dreams. Someone already thought of it  :tongue2:

----------


## That Kid

I just made tea out of two bags of chamomile and a bag of green tea. Let's hope for the best.  ::lol::

----------

